# Storing Sublimation Ink



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey,
How does everyone store sublimation ink while not in use.
I purchased some ink that I will not be putting into my CIS system right away.

I heard that if the sun hits the ink, bacteria can grow and cause all sorts of problems.

Does that mean it should be in a dark, dry, cool place while not in use?

How do you store you ink? Any problems with ink not working properly or changing color...etc?

Thanks so much!

Ken


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

As long as it is in an air tight container....you should be fine.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

If worried about air-tightness, just shrink pack them.


----------



## clubnick (Feb 18, 2009)

Ken, 

Here are a few tips to make note of. Most water based dye sub inkjet inks in bottles have an expiration of a year from date of manufacturing before the ink separates or goes bad altogether. Sublimation ink in bottles should be stored air tight on a shelf somewhere out of direct sunlight. Most importantly, water based sublimation inks cannot be stored in freezing conditions. Realizing this is summer, I feel this should be mentioned because once sublimation ink freezes and thaws again, the disperse dyes are forever separated and the ink would be of no use. We only ship express delivery to our customers in far away states during winter months. (the inks can freeze in a truck if it is parked overnight during transit; express shipping usually keeps the inks constanlty moving from point to point). Bottles should be rotated or genlty shaken or swirled once a week to prevent sedements from permanently settling to the bottom of the bottles - however, never shake bottles vigourously then immediately pour them into your printer. If shaken, wait at least a day before filling in the printer in order to prevent air bubbles getting in. Air bubbles in printers are never a good combo to deal with! Water based inks are very suseptable to bacteria contamination that can grow and clog your printer to the point of ruining your printhead. If using funnels or syringes to fill the ink, make sure they are clean and dry before using, do not leave bottles open to the air, do not cough or sneeze while filling and do not attempt to stir the ink with any sort of stirrer. Tap water contains lots of bacteria so make sure everything is fully dry if filling instruments have been rinsed with tap water. Disitilled water is best.


----------

